# Portugal--Barrington's or Club do Monoco



## artlover (Nov 19, 2008)

Has anyone stayed at either of these II properities (BGT or CMN)?  I checked in the reviews for Portugal, and neither are mentioned, but am wondering if anyone here knows of either or both.

Thanks for any information.:whoopie:


----------



## trish fish (Nov 20, 2008)

*Barrington Club*

Hi there,

I did an inspection at this club some 13 years ago and almost bought a unit as the resort is great for sports.  It is situated at Vale de Lobo which has a lovely beach and there are a few shops on the resort.

The rooms in the resort were studios with a basic mini kitchen but the great thing was that each person who traded into the resort had the opportunity to play a free round of golf per day per stay.  Not sure whether this facility is still available.

The resort of Vale de Lobo is a mixture of private homes, which we were staying in, a four star hotel/s and a couple of timeshares including Barrington.

I hope that this brief info is of use.


----------



## artlover (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you, Trish, that helps a lot!

Paula


----------

